# juicing vegetables



## rdrnation (Feb 21, 2008)

does anyone juice fruits and veggies? what is the best kinds to  juice?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 21, 2008)

Do a search, there are already a hundred threads on this.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2008)

rdrnation said:


> does anyone juice fruits and veggies? what is the best kinds to  juice?




Are you using the pulp in the juicing?


----------



## rdrnation (Feb 21, 2008)

should i ?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2008)

damn straight.


----------



## rdrnation (Feb 21, 2008)

what are the best vegetables i should be juicing?


----------



## rdrnation (Feb 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 22, 2008)

radiation, 

Anything hard you can stomach. Carrots taste good for sure. If you want to put in greens like wheat grass etc...  you should wad them up before you push them through.


----------



## jammy1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rather than juice,if u try fruits and vegetables .it would more powerful bcaz they comprise fibres.


----------



## pritih (Jan 6, 2011)

always have fresh fruit juices like orange juice,watermelon,pineapple,lime juice that will keep you fresh
in vegetables tomato juice,carrot juice


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 8, 2011)

I love this form of drink, as well doing something for my system. I have a friend that owns a hotel as well a juice store and they make this one drink, that I truly love, it is carrots, apples, and beets.  It's a cleansing drink.
Might you be able to elaborate what you'd like to achieve with your drink(s)?


----------



## qzny0s (Jan 9, 2011)

I once heard that vegetables and fruits should never be mixed together....


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't say that doctor's have told me such, but I know through experience that it is something I've done and when it says cleanser...it's not lying.

Here is one recipe that requires both veggies and fruit:  
A juice made from Apple cucumber and celery is known to fight cancer and reduce cholesterol. It also improves any sort of stomach upset and headache. This healthy juice is a must have once you have crossed your 30’s. If you have this juice every other day, then you will not have to worry about your cholesterol level any more. This recipe is my top pick among the healthy juice recipes



This juice is specifically for people who want to improve their skin complexion. The ingredients are Apple, Carrot and Tomato. For better effect use Green apples. This juice also had an added advantage of eliminating bad breath. This is due to the Apple, Tomato combination. When it comes to healthy breath, this healthy juice recipe tops the list
(again from the internet, whereas  my juicer book, is with my friend sara)

I am not too sure with your issues of veggies and fruit, but can relay that this cleanser type drink...Works.
  The complexion...I will try sometime soon!
If you've got a particular issue with your body and even with calorie count, I'll ask my 92 yr old friend and see what she says, as she juices a lot.  (on a road trip across the USA, but will be home soon) 
​​


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 10, 2011)

*   Recipes*
1/2 pineapple, peeled 
1 carrot 
1 apple, cored 
1 stalk celery
Juice together in the order given.
another noted recipe
1/2 cup water 
7 almonds 
4 teaspoons sunflower seeds 
4 pitted dates 
1 pound spinach, OR other dark leafy green vegetable
Soak the nuts and dates in water overnight.  Run the mixture through the machine alternating it with approximately 1 lb. or leafy greens, such as spinach, comfrey, parsley, etc. Add a slight amount of water to the discarded pulp and rerun through the machine to completely extract all the valuesanother recipe:

2 apples, cored 
3 carrots 
1 stalk celery
Juice everything in the order given.
additives for enriching the taste:

Hot pepper sauce 
No salt vegetable sprinkles 
Fresh ground pepper 
No salt season salt 
Cinnamon 
Nutmeg 
Celery seed 
Ground cumin 

when my 92 yr old is back, more will be added!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

qzny0s said:


> I once heard that vegetables and fruits should never be mixed together....



Please tell me that's a joke!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

beetroot
carrot
celery
pear
ginger

juice the above

add in spirulina powder and 60-100g of dextrose, 50g WPI

smash this mixture pWO for the win


----------



## pritih (Jan 11, 2011)

Vegetable juicing is critical to good health because it is an important source of raw food. Each of us needs raw foods every day, and juicing is an excellent way to make certain you receive large quantities of such raw foods.

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Vegetable       juice does not raise insulin levels       like fruit juice. The only exception to this would be carrot or beet juice       which function similarly to fruit juice[/SIZE][/FONT]
http://www.whatisimmunity.com


----------



## justlive (Jan 27, 2011)

sounds like you dont really know much about juicing, this is much more healthier than weight lifting protein and any other thing you can do for yourself now or later


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 27, 2011)

qzny0s said:


> I once heard that vegetables and fruits should never be mixed together....


 
I once heard that some people believe the dumbest things....... Here's something else you can add to your vast knowledge; humans have multiple stomachs, one for fruits, one for vegetables, one for meats, and one for starches. If you eat a food which is not one of the ones listed above, the esophagus converts it into a fruit. Share this information with all of your friends... tell everyone it's true because you "heard it once." Oh yeah.... I also heard that Michael Jackson never had plastic surgery...... it was all vitiligo.


----------



## trup9 (Feb 2, 2011)

carrots actually taste pretty good in a juicer


----------



## trup9 (Feb 2, 2011)

also cantaloupe and peach go together pretty solid


----------



## M-Rods (Feb 3, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I once heard that some people believe the dumbest things....... Here's something else you can add to your vast knowledge; humans have multiple stomachs, one for fruits, one for vegetables, one for meats, and one for starches. If you eat a food which is not one of the ones listed above, the esophagus converts it into a fruit. Share this information with all of your friends... tell everyone it's true because you "heard it once." Oh yeah.... I also heard that Michael Jackson never had plastic surgery...... it was all vitiligo.


 
I KNEW IT!!!!  When I was a kid my mom didn't believe I had another stomach just for desserts, so I could be full from vegetables but still could have dessert


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 3, 2011)

I had a juice jones about a year ago so I went and bought one. I juiced for about a week. It's delicious and healthy but a supreme pain in the asshole. Cleaning it is a bitch and i don't care to spend my time on it. I will say that the OJ is great. 

I've fallen victim to the lack of veggies curse. I should prolly do something about it. It's just another thing to have to prepare. I think that's my issue since I'm already making 4-5-6 meals a day. Just not enough hours in the day anymore


----------

